# HELP! Need help with building a PC!



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

CPU:              Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor	                        £173.94	

CPU Cooler:     Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler	£25.18	

MOBO:	     Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard	                        £152.12	

Ram:               Kingston HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory	                £64.53	

HDD:               Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive              £80.63	

Case:  	      Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case	                                        £136.38	

Graphics card:   Nvidea GTX 570 (getting this for my birthday)

Power Supply:   XFX 850W XXX Edition Modular '80 Plus Silver' Power Supply          £99.98

Total: £732.76

Hi this is what I have so far, I want a Gaming PC and i suppose my budget is £800 but preferably around £700. I think i will SLI in the near future, by the way i'm just wondering(noob) if you SLI graphics card can you use just one monitor? 
Also what is the difference between the motherboard i listed and the Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 (Socket 1155) DDR3 Motherboard. I have a perfectly fine optical drive(not the best but fine), i have a good monitor 22" and FullHD and LED. I already have an OS, it is windows 7 ultimate 64bit. I just want the the 16GB ram so that is a defo and i might do some video redering and perhaps some video capturing using camstasia. I'm gonna get the GTX 570 as a gift and i am wondering if i can SLI a GTX 570 and a GTX 580 and what is the difference between the GTX 580/570 OEM and the retail, they are both refurbs i think by OCs? 
580 OEM : 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-160-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=2077
570 OEM : 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-162-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=2077

I think i might want an SSD but i dont know.
Also i am going to overclock the CPU and should i overclock the GPU? Also because of this should i get a much better cooling system. Should i get liquid cooling or just normal fans? I want everything to stay pretty cool inside.


----------



## spirit (May 28, 2012)

Everything looks cool to me! Very nice build you've got planned there.  

You can only run one monitor if you have SLI mode enabled yes, sadly.  

There isn't much difference between the ASUS and Gigabyte board you said about. I've used Gigabyte's GA-Z77X-UD5H board, it's great, so by going on the strength on that board, I'd so go for the Gigabyte!

Everything looks cool though, you going to OC the 3570K?


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

WOW thanks for the quick reply and i'm quite sure i will overclock the CPU perhaps to 4.5GHz if that is safe and stable. Also is overclocking the GPU safe? I am willing to pay upto £150 for the MOBO as i don't want a bad one but if I can get a good one for cheaper i will buy that. Is Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 better or worse than your one and btw what is the difference between the Mini ATX and the Normal ATX despite the obvious.
Also i kinda want the SLI to work on one Monitor  so if i buy two graphics card i can use it on one monitor? Just to make sure i understood


----------



## spirit (May 28, 2012)

4.5GHz should be OK with the 212+ - I've got my 2500K (the i5 which came before the 3570K) at 4.3GHz and it is rock solid at 1.1v or so (I forget what voltage now) so I'd say the same could be done to a 3570K.

Overclocking the GPU is safe but the same sort of logic applies to the GPU as the CPU - don't go crazy on the stock cooler. You can buy aftermarket GPU coolers but some of the cards already come with aftermarket cooling. Which 570 are you getting for your bday hopefully?

The UD5H is a good board, it's not my board, it's my Dad's (I have an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3, awesome board, but it uses an older chipset - Z68) and the U3H is also good. The UD5H has more features than the U3H but the UD5H is around £160 IIRC, the U3H is much cheaper and will have everything you need and more.

The Mini ATX/Micro ATX boards have less features than the ATX boards and they are smaller and run hotter. I try to avoid them if I can. I used to have an mATX board and I hated it. If you have a two- or three-slot graphics card they tend to cover up SATA ports on the smaller boards, kind of a pain if I'm honest.

Yes you can use one monitor with two graphics cards, but you cannot run two monitors off one NVIDIA graphics card. This is where AMD are better, you can use Eyefinity with the Radeons, but as you already want a 570 and the 570 is a great card I'm not going to suggest you change it.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for the reply big help. So i think i will get the Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H Intel Z77 motherboard. But could you perhaps list the biggest differences between the UD3H and the UD5H. 
Also it says it has these expansion slots.
1 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16
1 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x8
1 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x4 
What is the difference between "running at x16, x8, x4"? 

So has the GTX 570 got a good cooler and what would you recommend a good speed to OC to and it still be very stable and safe. Also would you suggest i buy any extra fans or better heat-sink for the CPU as i don't know if the one i listed is any good as the temp will rise when i overclock and i don't want anything to get too hot.


----------



## spirit (May 28, 2012)

The biggest difference is that the UD5H has dual gigabit LAN whereas the U3H does not, all that means is that there are two ethernet ports on the UD5H, and only one on the U3H. You don't really need two anyway. The UD5H has a couple more USB 3.0 ports and SATA 6GB/s ports, but other than that they are very similar. I'd get the U3H and save yourself a ton of money.

The U3H can support up to three single-GPU cards or two dual-GPU cards, so it has 3 PCI Express slots on the board right. Each one runs at a different speed. The top port runs at x16 speed (that is the full speed/bandwidth), the middle one at 8x, and the bottom one at 4x. If you're going to be using one card, you want to install the graphics card into the PCI Express 2.0/3.0 x16 slot to get the best performance. If you're going to be using two in SLI, you want one in the x16 slot and one in the x8 slot ideally, but when you SLI two NVIDIA cards, both cards will only run at x8 speed I think, or they both run at x4 if the other card is in x4. You may want to check me up on that, but I think that's how it works.

It depends which GTX 570 you're going for. Some use the NVIDIA reference coolers which are OK for overclocking but probably not the best, and some use aftermarket coolers which are going to be much better. A GTX 570 with an aftermarket cooler such as this MSI Twin Frozr III card http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...agtx570fermiseries/n570gtxtwinfrozriiioc.html will be better to overclock with than this EVGA 570 which is using a reference cooler http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...s/nvidiagtx570fermiseries/012-p3-1571-kr.html basically just don't crazy with the OC and monitor your temperatures and you'll be good to go. I have limited experience with overclocking graphics cards, but I once overclocked an MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 560 Ti using the included MSI Afterburner software and it was really easy to overclock, so I'd probably recommend the MSI cards for overclocking. Another nice thing is that the Twin Frozr coolers are only two slots, some of the other solutions are three slots.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

Thank you soo much!!! 
Sorry but Could you also answer this question:

I'm gonna get the GTX 570 as a gift and i am wondering if i can SLI a GTX 570 and a GTX 580 and what is the difference between the GTX 580/570 OEM and the retail, they are both refurbs i think by OCs? 

580 OEM : 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-160-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=2077

570 OEM : 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-162-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=2077


----------



## spirit (May 28, 2012)

You can't SLI a GTX 570 and 580 together, you have to use the same GPU. You'd have to use two 570s. The clockspeeds don't matter, but the GPU itself must be the same. Two 570s are going to give you some awesome performance though!

I'd imagine the OEM cards do not come with any accessories, that's usually the way. I'd only buy expensive stuff like this from trusted brands though. EVGA, MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte, they're all good brands to buy NVIDIA products from.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

Thanks so i should stay away from the oem i mentioned and just use the branded ones, i think i will get the MSI one for my birthday, thank you so much for showing me that one.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

So here is my updated build.
CPU:	 Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor	 £173.94	

Case:	 Corsair 650D ATX Mid Tower Case	 £136.38	

PSU: XFX 850W XXX Edition Modular '80 Plus Silver' Power Supply £99.98

HDD:	 Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive	 £80.63

CPU Cooler: Akasa AK-CC4007EP01 Nero 3 CPU Cooler (Socket LGA775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/FM1) £23.99

RAM:	 Kingston HyperX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory	 £64.53

MOBO: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H ATX LGA1155 Motherboard	£119.98

Total: £701.42(£1.99 shipping) 

I think i want a better CPU Cooler though any recommendations?


----------



## spirit (May 28, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend the MSI Twin Frozr card. They're beautiful cards and they look awesome, and they are also good for overclocking with the included software.  

I'd stay away from non-branded stuff, always best to buy from a good brand. 

I have the Freezer 13 on my 2500K and it's a great cooler, just a little... umm... big??  http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/cooling/cpucoolers/f13.html or you could go for a Hyper 212+ http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/cooling/rr-212e-16pk-r1.html either one of those coolers would be good. 

If you want to see some photos of the size of the Freezer 13, check out some pics of my PC here http://www.computerforum.com/9727-post-pic-your-pc-here-912.html#post1766847 you can see how big the CPU cooler is in comparison to everything else.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

LOL thanks, which would you say is better tbh i just want a better one will it fit in a MID tower? Would that support 4.5GHz OC and run it under 50degrees or am i asking for too much?


----------



## claptonman (May 28, 2012)

70c would be fine for 4.5ghz, nothing to worry about. 60c would be good temps, under load. But your case is very, very good.

Not that I don't love my 570 to death, it only has 1.25gb of vRam, which 1080p resolutions will use all of it. At that price point, I'd get a 7850/70.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, but tbh i prefer Nvidea to AMD and I have much more knowledge on it than AMD(ATI). If i SLI them will the vram increase? Also could you tell me SLI in a nutshell i've got a vague idea but not very good.


----------



## claptonman (May 28, 2012)

No, it will still only use the 1.25GB. They do make 2GB version, but they are a little more expensive.

And the 670s should come out soonish, and may match 570s performance with more vram.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

Any idea how soon 670s come out because i am going to order everything on the 15th June.


----------



## azeem40 (May 28, 2012)

The GTX 670 is already out and the GTx 660ti will come out sometime in July.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

WOW i dont think i will buy thats it costs around £320, would you suggest the 570 SLI and will that run any game?


----------



## azeem40 (May 28, 2012)

For SLI, you will need an 850W PSU. Get the Radeon 7850 as it is comparable performance for cheaper.


----------



## rishmace (May 28, 2012)

Actually the 660 ti is around £150 that is very cheap.
Are there any cheap cards you would recommend because i want to buy the 660 ti which will come out in july but me and my friend are going to play some games over summer such as borderlands 1, portal 2 and WAW zombies. Is there any cheap graphics card that will run that? and will i beable to keep both the graphics card you recommend and the 660 ti together but not SLI for example the 660 ti in the x16 and the one you recommend in the x8 slot then when i buy another 660 ti put those  in the x16 and x8 and the one you recommend in the the x4 or should i take it out?


----------



## azeem40 (May 29, 2012)

You can't run multiple GPUs without SLI/CF.


----------



## claptonman (May 29, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> You can't run multiple GPUs without SLI/CF.



Well, since SLI/CF is the act of running multiple GPUs...



rishmace said:


> Actually the 660 ti is around £150 that is very cheap.
> Are there any cheap cards you would recommend because i want to buy the 660 ti which will come out in july but me and my friend are going to play some games over summer such as borderlands 1, portal 2 and WAW zombies. Is there any cheap graphics card that will run that? and will i beable to keep both the graphics card you recommend and the 660 ti together but not SLI for example the 660 ti in the x16 and the one you recommend in the x8 slot then when i buy another 660 ti put those  in the x16 and x8 and the one you recommend in the the x4 or should i take it out?



For Nvidia, the cards have to be the same exact ones.

A 5870 or 5770/6770 or 450/550ti should handle those games easily. Should be able to find some cheap on ebay. Then after you get the new one, throw it up on craigslist and it should be sold quick, if you live near a largish city.


----------



## azeem40 (May 29, 2012)

claptonman said:


> Well, since SLI/CF is the act of running multiple GPUs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and even you know they need to be the same GPU and have the same number of cores...


----------



## spirit (May 29, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> For SLI, you will need an 850W PSU. Get the Radeon 7850 as it is comparable performance for cheaper.


The PSU he is looking at should be fine for SLI. 



rishmace said:


> Actually the 660 ti is around £150 that is very cheap.
> Are there any cheap cards you would recommend because i want to buy the 660 ti which will come out in july but me and my friend are going to play some games over summer such as borderlands 1, portal 2 and WAW zombies. Is there any cheap graphics card that will run that? and will i beable to keep both the graphics card you recommend and the 660 ti together but not SLI for example the 660 ti in the x16 and the one you recommend in the x8 slot then when i buy another 660 ti put those  in the x16 and x8 and the one you recommend in the the x4 or should i take it out?


The Radeon 6850 or the GTX 550 Ti are around £100 and will play those games. The Radeon 5870s are also very cheap on eBay now. I got mine last week for £100 and it can max out all my games at 1080p with ease.



claptonman said:


> A 5870 or 5770/6770 or 450/550ti should handle those games easily. Should be able to find some cheap on ebay. Then after you get the new one, throw it up on craigslist and it should be sold quick, if you live near a largish city.


Yep, as I said, I got my 5870 on eBay for £100 and it maxes out my games at 1080p with no problems.  For £100 I don't think I could have done better.


----------



## rishmace (May 29, 2012)

azeem40 said:


> You can't run multiple GPUs without SLI/CF.



BTW i didn't mean to SLI the 660 ti and the one you recommend, only the other 660 ti which i might buy together or after my first 660 ti.
Also is the 550 ti worth buying for just now, i will discard it when i buy the 660 ti? It will cost me £100 and it is an ASUS one is that any good. I'm not going to overclock it.


----------



## spirit (May 29, 2012)

I'd just wait until the 660 Ti comes out and buy that, you'll save yourself money in the long run. You could do what I did and use the onboard/integrated video until you could afford a proper card. It's only a month or so to wait.


----------



## rishmace (May 29, 2012)

Is the intergrated graphics able to handle the games i suggested with no problem? if so i will use that my board is the UD3H?


----------



## spirit (May 29, 2012)

The integrated graphics care OK, you probably won't be able to play games on them though.  I couldn't on mine, which is why I went and bought a second hand 5870 from eBay. I reckon you should do the same, get a cheap, used 5870 from eBay for say £100. It's a fantastic card.


----------



## rishmace (May 29, 2012)

ok thanks need to go school now i have an english exam  god damn GCSEs when i come home i will look for a cheap 5870, thanks for all the help.


----------



## spirit (May 29, 2012)

I need to go to school too.  But yeah, a 5870 - gonna be awesome for the money. Take a look at this one when you get home http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sapphire-...TV_Cards_TW&hash=item20c614b504#ht_500wt_1413 I have the exact same card as that (Sapphire Radeon HD 5870) and it's a great card.


----------



## rishmace (May 31, 2012)

Actually i've decided to buy a GTX 670, that should run about any game at max settings on an i5 core 3570k with 16 gb ram and over clocked to 4.5GHz right? monitor is 1080p and 22" don't know the res.


----------



## jonnyp11 (May 31, 2012)

yes, and 1080p is the resolution, means 1920x1080


----------



## rishmace (May 31, 2012)

Thanks what PSU should i get(wattage wise aswell)? I;m not going to SLI and i will be on it all day sometimes leave it on for a week or so but not always gaming. More information?


----------



## jonnyp11 (May 31, 2012)

Anything from corsair, antec, xfx, nzxt, silverstone, seasonic, or pc power & cooling with at least 650w will do the job, modular would be good to reduce clutter and if you are going to use it alot then investing in a 80+ platinum rated power supply might be smart, it will use less power to output the same amount.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys can some one help me im buying a Nvidea GTX 670 GPU
a i5 3570k (going to overclock to 4.5GHz)
LED lights
corsair h100 cpu cooler
gigabyte Z77X UD5H mobo
2tb HHD
128gb i fink SSD
16gb ram
and corsair 650d case, what good moduar psu should i buy that wont explode? Model name please?


----------



## spirit (Jun 9, 2012)

The OCZ ModXStream modular PSUs are pretty good for the money. Corsair also make some nice ones. I'll find them for you in a bit. 

Which SSD are you going for?


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 9, 2012)

rishmace said:


> Hey guys can some one help me im buying a Nvidea GTX 670 GPU
> a i5 3570k (going to overclock to 4.5GHz)
> LED lights
> corsair h100 cpu cooler
> ...


Do you want it to be able to run 2x 670's?
How much $ do you want to spend?


----------



## spirit (Jun 9, 2012)

Benny Boy said:


> Do you want it to be able to run 2x 670's?
> How much $ do you want to spend?


Think he's British so it'd be £ and I think he only wants the one 670. The OCZ I recommended would be OK but a modular Corsair or Seasonic or XFX would be better.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 9, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> it'd be £


I know 
From the ... amount  ... budgeted in the OP he can go with Seasonic/Seasonic based semi modular or Silverstone has full mod in that price range.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry for late reply it was my birthday yesterday n went out with friends. Preferably less than £100 for it and i now like semi modulars PSU's as much as Modular ones. I have like the xfx 750w xxx edition 80+SILVER http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-001-XF if i can should i buy the 850w or is that overkill because for now the 850W's are £3 more. They are semi modular and i think they are good but i dont know. Another one i have heard of is the corsair AX650 80+GOLD  http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-051-CS for £20 more and fully modular. I like this but i think it costs to much. I think i will buy an OCZ SSD either 60gb or 120gb no more. I will only use this for the OS and game saves.
Yeah and as vistakid said only single 670.


----------



## spirit (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd go for that XFX 850W you said about above. As it's only £3 more than the 750W, it makes sense to get the extra 100 watts.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 10, 2012)

Also could someone reccomend me a 2TB HDD? under £100


----------



## spirit (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/harddrives-internal/sataover1tb/st2000dm001.html there's you'se goes.  Fast 7200 RPM drive with a 64MB cache buffer. Get that drive, it's good!


----------



## rishmace (Jun 10, 2012)

I heard that this HDD makes clicking sounds when seeking, reviews from overclockers.co.uk and amazon.


----------



## spirit (Jun 10, 2012)

Well this is the drive I have http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/harddrives-internal/sataover1tb/wd20earx.html it's only 5900 RPM but it's not bad and I've not had any issues with it. I just use mine for storage though.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry i should have stated earlier i just want mine for storage too.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 11, 2012)

rishmace said:


> i just want mine for storage.


Stay w/ 7200rpm


----------



## spirit (Jun 11, 2012)

Benny Boy said:


> Stay w/ 7200rpm



That's why I originally recommended the Seagate. The Seagate drive is better and cheaper than the Western Digital. It should be fine.


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 11, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> That's why I originally recommended the Seagate. The Seagate drive is better and cheaper than the Western Digital. It should be fine.


huh?


----------



## SilentRabbit (Jun 11, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> Yes you can use one monitor with two graphics cards, but you cannot run two monitors off one NVIDIA graphics card. This is where AMD are better, you can use Eyefinity with the Radeons, but as you already want a 570 and the 570 is a great card I'm not going to suggest you change it.



Hate to cause confusion, and I understand this input may not be useful to the OP but Im running two monitors off my GTX 560 ti, so unless its a typo or ive read it wrong, huh?



vistakid10 said:


> You can only run one monitor if you have SLI mode enabled yes, sadly.



Also, before the 680, SLI was the only way to get triple monitors with Nvidia cards, (Dunno about AMD) The 680 (and 670?) is capable of triple monitors, maybe even quad, if Im correct.

Again sorry to pick up on oldish news but just clarifying, if im wrong, please say 

Oh, and sorry to pick on you jas


----------



## spirit (Jun 11, 2012)

Benny Boy said:


> huh?


I recommended the Seagate over the WD originally because it was faster (7200 RPM vs 5900 RPM), but then the OP said he had heard people complaining about it and would rather not buy it, so the WD was the other choice. 



SilentRabbit said:


> Hate to cause confusion, and I understand this input may not be useful to the OP but Im running two monitors off my GTX 560 ti, so unless its a typo or ive read it wrong, huh?


Yeah sorry about that, typo. I used to run two monitors from an NVIDIA card. *facepalm*.  I meant you can only run one monitor with SLI, but now I realise you can run more than one. When SLI was first introduced you could only run one monitor but with the newer drivers you can run more than one.


----------



## SilentRabbit (Jun 11, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> Yeah sorry about that, typo. I used to run two monitors from an NVIDIA card. *facepalm*.  I meant you can only run one monitor with SLI, but now I realise you can run more than one. When SLI was first introduced you could only run one monitor but with the newer drivers you can run more than one.



Haha, no probs man, just checking


----------



## spirit (Jun 11, 2012)

SilentRabbit said:


> Haha, no probs man, just checking



 We all make mistakes.  Sorry if I gave any misleading information without actually realising I was doing it.


----------



## SilentRabbit (Jun 11, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> We all make mistakes.  Sorry if I gave any misleading information without actually realising I was doing it.



Of course we do! Dont worry about it


----------



## rishmace (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification guys and I have decided to go with the WD Caviar Green Drive, is there a huge difference between 5900RPM and 7200RPM also i will add another HDD probably in christmas so I could just buy a 7200RPM HDD for that. Thanks for all the help guys and especially Vistakid, you have helped me the most in other threads too, I greatly appreciate your help, here is probably the final build.
http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/p/9VZz


----------



## rishmace (Jun 11, 2012)

Also could anyone tell me if all these parts will work together 100%?


----------



## Benny Boy (Jun 12, 2012)

rishmace said:


> Thanks for the clarification guys and I have decided to go with the WD Caviar GreenDrive http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/p/9VZz
> Also could anyone tell me if all these parts will work together 100%?


A desktop pc is no place for a 5900 rpm drive imo. And certainly not for C:\
If you don't want WD BLACK FALX or FAEX or Seagate 7200.12, Get Samsung F3 since it's the fastest anyways.

Everything else looks good.


----------



## spirit (Jun 12, 2012)

rishmace said:


> Thanks for the clarification guys and I have decided to go with the WD Caviar Green Drive, is there a huge difference between 5900RPM and 7200RPM also i will add another HDD probably in christmas so I could just buy a 7200RPM HDD for that. Thanks for all the help guys and especially Vistakid, you have helped me the most in other threads too, I greatly appreciate your help, here is probably the final build.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/p/9VZz


No problem regarding the help. 

Just a couple of things to point out. I agree with Benny above, you definitely don't want Windows installed on a 5900 RPM HDD, go for a 7200 RPM disk definitely. There is a large difference in speed, especially when booting up and shutting down Windows. 

As you're using liquid cooling, you can easily populate all 4 RAM bays with full-height DIMMs, so I'd ditch the XMS3 RAM and go for Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill RipJaws-X 1600MHAz DIMMs. The Vengeance and RipJaws-X RAM are better than the XMS3. You should be able to find them on PC Parts Picker, but here are some Novatech links.

RipJaws-X http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/...dr3-pc3-12800/1600mhz/f3-12800cl9d-8gbxl.html (get two of these 8GB kits)
Vengeance http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/memory-pc/ddr3-pc3-12800/1600mhz/cmz8gx3m2a1600c9.html (get two of these 8GB kits)

Other than those things, everything looks good. :good:


----------



## rishmace (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry if i made a mistake somewhere, i am going to install the os and game saves in the SSD which i am buying very soon in a local store  and the HDD will only be for storage.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you mean this one http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/part/corsair-memory-cml16gx3m4a1600c9 this was my first choice and i just thought it would be better for dual ram.


----------



## Gun (Jun 12, 2012)

Good choice of parts! I'm glad you changed to Gigibyte . I've heard some good things about the brand Noctua, for CPU cooling. Some people may disagree but...that's what I've heard .


----------



## spirit (Jun 12, 2012)

rishmace said:


> Do you mean this one http://pcpartpicker.com/uk/part/corsair-memory-cml16gx3m4a1600c9 this was my first choice and i just thought it would be better for dual ram.


Yep that's what I was on about. That's good RAM. If you can I'd go for it.



S3AnD3 said:


> I've heard some good things about the brand Noctua, for CPU cooling. Some people may disagree but...that's what I've heard .


Noctua make good coolers and fans yes. I think the OP is using liquid cooling though.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get the Side windowed panel for the CM Storm Trooper?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/accessories/troopersidepanel/


----------



## rishmace (Jun 14, 2012)

It doesn't say where i can get it from???


----------



## rishmace (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW this is my final definetly:
CPU	Intel Core i5-3570K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor £177.11
CPU Cooler	Corsair H100 92.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler £78.63
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H ATX LGA1155 Motherboard £151.97
Memory	Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory £79.00
Hard Drive	Western Digital 2TB SATA 6Gbps Power Saving Internal Hard Drive OEM - Caviar Green - £85.99
Video Card	Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card £317.99
Case 	Coolermaster Storm Trooper Case £101.98
Power Supply	XFX 850W XXX edition already bought
Keyboard xebec Stream line keyboard already bought

could anybody confirm that these parts will all function together with no problems?


----------



## spirit (Jun 14, 2012)

All will work fine, but I still think you should drop the WD Caviar Green drive and go for the Seagate I was on about earlier. The Seagate is cheaper and faster.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 14, 2012)

Does any one know where I can get the windowed sidepanel for the storm trooper, one like this http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/2680 scroll down a bit? English site??  
Also planning on adding LEDs, I want to light the top like in this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1104349/the-official-cooler-master-storm-trooper-club/2690  , what size should i buy 30cm?


----------



## spirit (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure where you can buy the window side panel but 30cm should be enough.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW i recieved my PSU and Keyboard today and im very excited gonna build it next tuesday. I have decided on buying the Storm Trooper, also suggest any sites for the LEDs and the make? No Aqua please


----------



## spirit (Jun 14, 2012)

Novatech have a variety in stock http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/casemodsandlighting/ check out some of those.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm ordering it today  i have decided to go with the cm storm stryker case and i am going to install green LEDs. The cheapest site I could find for a GTX 670 was novatech for £340, any cheaper on other sites?


----------



## rishmace (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry the gigabyte gtx 670


----------



## spirit (Jun 18, 2012)

It's better to order all the parts from one website, becuase then it all arrives on the same day and all together etc.

I'd spend £3 more and get this EVGA FTW card http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/.../nvidiagtx670keplerseries/02g-p4-2678-kr.html EVGA is my favourite brand for NVIDIA cards and they have great warranties. :good:

If you want to save a bit of money but still have an EVGA 670, then this would also be fine http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/.../nvidiagtx670keplerseries/02g-p4-2670-kr.html in true honesty, I doubt you could tell the difference between this and the FTW (which is overclocked), so I'd save £20 or so and get the stock card above.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive bought all my parts going to fix it on either wednesday or friday. Does anyone know where i could get the cm storm stryker from tomorrow?


----------



## rishmace (Jun 19, 2012)

All my parts have came, anyone know where I can buy the stryker?


----------



## spirit (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-294-CM £149.99 from Overclockers UK.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 19, 2012)

Know anywhere else under the price range of £125 and can be delivered before or on the 22nd?
I had already seen OverClockers, sorry i didnt mention that. It was too expensive and should be cheaper I had heard.


----------



## spirit (Jun 19, 2012)

rishmace said:


> Know anywhere else under the price range of £125 and can be delivered before or on the 22nd?
> I had already seen OverClockers, sorry i didnt mention that. It was too expensive and should be cheaper I had heard.



Nope.  Only Overclockers seem to have it.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 23, 2012)

FINALLY, ITS DONE!!! Will upload pics very soon, my friend took the pic so i am waiting for him.


----------



## rishmace (Jun 23, 2012)

Also i have one error, its with the bios screen. At start up it is way toooo big and i cant change this. It is plugged into my GPU, Nvidia GTX 670. When I use onboard graphics its fine but that only works when I disconnect the Nvidia GPU. HELP please! Once again my Boot Logo and Bios screen is too big, i need a way to make it smaller.


----------

